# Smoked yard bird



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Tried smoking a chicken for the first time tonight, had a few other snafu's pop up so I may have over cooked it but it smells great. Will find out how it taste after it cools down.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

It will be fine I bet. I have smoked quite a few chickens and I have found that cooking at a higher heat in the smoke chamber is better.Get the internal temp to 165 at the deepest part of the thigh.Measure the temp without touching the bone. I keep my heat at at least 325 degrees. This will crisp the skin and won't be rubbery. If you plan to toss the skin then low and slow is ok.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Tasted better than it looks!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Looks fine Clay. Good job.


----------

